# Drywall installation...longer better?



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Guess it depends on what you feel comfortable with, even with a lift 16' 5/8" sheets are pretty heavy but with a couple guys and lift you should be able to do it. A lift is a must, i bought one for some drywall i had to do and it was well worth every penny. The longer the sheets you get the less butt joints you will need to finish so that will be a little easier on you.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Yep, less joints but I believe 4'x16'-5/8" is over 140lbs. Yesterday I just hung 4'x10'-5/8" with only myself and a helper. It was NOT fun. Definitely a lift and a few guys!


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Longer is not better. Fewer butt joints is better. 

If the ceiling joists are 25' long then use 10' boards on the ceiling and have no but joints. If they run the other way it be a easier to use two 12' and three 14' boards (third one cut in half lengthwise for the 2' strip). You could pair up 16' lengths with 10' lengths but the 16 footers are that much heavier and you wouldn't have any fewer butt joints.

One the 10' wide walls you definitely want to use 10' boards.

So is this one room or two rooms? If it's two rooms then you need to decide what makes sense based on the actual room dimensions.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

The other factor is this: Have you ever tried to install a 14' sheet of 5/8" or 1/2" onto a ceiling or wall? 
Do you have arms like Popeye, or a Back built like Arnold Shwartzenegger's (sp)?

You have to take into consideration the weight of the sheets, their large size, and your ability to.....not only manuever them into place, but also hold that weight up for a period of time, while you are trying to sink enough screws to hold it in place. 
H-E-A-V-Y

You are going to use words that your family shouldn't be hearing. (Unless you use a sheetrock lift)

If you install manually (no lift):
I'd opt to stick with the 12'. It's just a garage and personal office, it's not a central room in your house. Even if your garage is 25' and you use two twelve footers: Filling in the 1' section on each alternating end, actually allows you a lot more ease to installing the longer sheets. 
The reason is because you are not wrestling a 4x12 sheet into an exact area down to a fraction of an inch measurement. The last 1' piece, (or whatever short length), allows you to easily measure and fine tune the small section to finish that length of the install.

Example: The pros go and install the full sheets first, alternating the seams by staggering the sheet placement. Then, they go back and install the short little 1' to 4' sections after = Easy and fast installations, and much easier on your back muscles.

Yes, you end up with an extra seam, but remember, it's a garage. Don't break your back, pull your muscles, or wear out a baldspot on your head, trying to hold up a 4' x 14' x 5/8" heavy and large sheet of GWB....just for your car to admire.


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

The room is split in about 1/2. I will stick with 8' sheets for the 5/8 and 10' for the 1/2". Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## Garasaki (Apr 14, 2008)

You'll be glad you did.

THose 12 footers are monsters to deal with.

AND they like to snap in 2 when you are moving them.

Very frustrating all around.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

I have to stick with 8' drywall because normally, I am drywalling alone and I ain't hoss enough for much else.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Use the longest length you can to minimize joints. If you have a lift and help, 12' shouldn't be a problem overhead. To be honest, in 35+ years in the drywall trades, I've never seen 14'x5/8" or 16' length of anything (I know it was and may still be made in 1/2", but not around here). You can get 14'x1/2" for the walls if it will save you joints.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I would go with the shortest sheets you can without needing butt joints. If you are creating 2 rooms 10x 12'5", then itsounds like you should get away with 10' sheets. If you have a lift and some helpers, it shouldn't be too bad. I just installed 14 footers on a cathedral ceiling with a lift and 3 helpers. It just takes patience to maneuver the sheets into place if you have a lift. Otherwise it's a back breaking job.


----------

